# Advice on Running a Booth at Farmer's Market



## Hamalas (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello brothers and sisters!

Does anyone have experience or advice to share on how best to run a church booth at an event like a farmer's market? Our little town has one every week and I'm praying about the possibility of setting up a booth which would offer prayer for those in need, water for anyone who wants it, and basic Christian literature. Has anyone done this as a regular outreach (specifically the prayer booth part)? I'd love to learn from others on this.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 24, 2021)

The water thing is touchy and could cause a back lash from other vendors. Remember all the hubbub about 10-15 years ago about church booths getting kicked out of various things because of the protest that they were giving away for free what the other vendors were trying to sell. Not saying its right or wrong, but for multiple reasons I encourage you to be thoughtful in what you do and don't offer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 24, 2021)

SolaScriptura said:


> The water thing is touchy and could cause a back lash from other vendors. Remember all the hubbub about 10-15 years ago about church booths getting kicked out of various things because of the protest that they were giving away for free what the other vendors were trying to sell. Not saying its right or wrong, but for multiple reasons I encourage you to be thoughtful in what you do and don't offer.



Excellent point. Thanks!


----------



## Jack K (Mar 24, 2021)

Since you're offering prayer, staff it at all times with at least one man and one woman. Many people are more comfortable sharing prayer needs with someone of their own sex. Someone theologically trained and someone who easily shows empathy are also good good to have around, and often these aren't both found in one staffer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Mar 24, 2021)

Hamalas said:


> Excellent point. Thanks!


Never heard of the water cartel at the farmers market before.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Elizabeth (Mar 25, 2021)

ZackF said:


> Never heard of the water cartel at the farmers market before.


Haha...you'd be surprised at the cartels in these farmers markets. I know, because I have a booth at one. Cut-throat, I tell ya!

A prayer booth sounds nice, though. Our market wouldn't allow one, that's for sure.


----------

